# Tuesday Morning Whatsit V2.0



## 480sparky (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## analog.universe (Mar 6, 2012)

A sheet of peel and stick no-slip rubber squishy dot things?


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 7, 2012)

Wider view:


----------



## snowbear (Mar 7, 2012)

Fluorescent light diffuser?


----------



## shuttervelocity (Mar 8, 2012)

Solar panel?


----------



## Skaperen (Mar 8, 2012)

Ice cube tray


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 8, 2012)

Next clue:

I _does_ diffuse light!  But it's not for a light fixture.


----------



## shuttervelocity (Mar 8, 2012)

Skylight?


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 8, 2012)

The flip-up fresnel on your flash?


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 9, 2012)

O|||||||O said:


> The flip-up fresnel on your flash?



You're getting warm!  It *is* part of my gear!


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 10, 2012)

Next clue.

The color has a lot to do with it's function.


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 11, 2012)

Expodisk, or however you spell it.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 11, 2012)

O|||||||O said:


> Expodisk, or however you spell it.


----------

